# 4 Lamancha dairy bottle babies. New pics pg 6!



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 18, 2013)

I picked up 4 lamancha bucklings today. $10 dairy kids.  1-4 days old. Last year I ended up with all white saanens/sannen mixes. This year I was happy to get awesome colored lamancha/lamancha mixes!!  I just couldn't take it anymore and I needed a baby overload of my own!! 

Grey goats have been catching my eye recently so I'm ecstatic two are grey/white, one is grey/black/white, and one is black and white with a little brown in the 'eyebrows'.



Here they are! I only got single shot of 2 of them. I'll have to get pics of the grey ones when I take them out to feed them. They're sleeping now. 

3 of them.






 Is he not the CUTEST thing??!  















And this little guy is pretty flashy too! They're soo lengthy compared to my nigerian dwarf bottle baby.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG!  Stinkin' cute!


----------



## Bedste (Jan 18, 2013)

they are so cute..... what will you do with 4 bucklings?


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww ! Congrats!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh my gosh is that cute.  That first one especially with them all piled into the crate sleeping.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Awww...so cute!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2013)

CCCL....  

You are so addicted 
So what did BF say???? and yes I also want to know what you are going to dod with all those wethers.


----------



## madcow (Jan 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> CCCL....
> 
> You are so addicted
> So what did BF say???? and yes I also want to know what you are going to dod with all those wethers.


I know what you could do, since they will be wethered their voices won't get deep, you could start your own quartet! You just have to teach them to bleat at the right time and tone.  They could all have matching outfits and hats! LOL!  Sorry, just couldn't resist fantasing a little bit.  Can you picture it?    I have such a warped sense of humor.......


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 19, 2013)

Love them.  Going to look a LaMancha babies tomorrow.  Taking my wife, she will not be able to resist the adorable faces.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 19, 2013)

Bedste said:
			
		

> they are so cute..... what will you do with 4 bucklings?


Keep one intact and keep the rest as pet wethers!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> CCCL....
> 
> You are so addicted
> So what did BF say???? and yes I also want to know what you are going to dod with all those wethers.


He kept telling the cats how crazy their mom went. Then he would whisper to them "No, she cant go crazy.. Cause she's already there!"  I told him I almost squeeled when I walked in and saw one of the blue ones. lol. He laughed at me!   I'm sooooo smitten! lol! He saw two in the carrier and was like   "You're gonna have EIGHT goats now???!!!     "Uuuuuhhhh... Ten??!!!"


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 19, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 19, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Love them.  Going to look a LaMancha babies tomorrow.  Taking my wife, she will not be able to resist the adorable faces.


Good luck!!!  Be sure to go visit some adults while you're there. They're the sweetest things out there!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 19, 2013)

And here's close ups of the other two as promised.

This is 'white butt, dark face'. He's probably the youngest and was only about 24 hours old when I picked him up. 






And for now this is 'light face, solid butt'















They peed like a gallon of pee between them. They are going outside today. It was just getting dark when I got home lastnight so inside they came.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2013)

I LOVE  the blue ones.  Hope you plan on keeping one of them intact.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 19, 2013)

Thats the plan but I'm not making any decisions until I see how they grow and fill out. Right now I'm saying the black one and the blue one with the white butt are my prime canidates. I'm going for mellow tempered, small ears, and a flat topline. Plus the more lamancha they are the better. 



This is naughty goat..er.. Squirt!  She needs an earless husband!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2013)

The blue one with the white butt is my favorite. I think if he measures up to what you want that him and Squirt would make pretty babies together! 

ETA: I so want a lamancha baby now. A mini mancha would be perfect to go with my pygmies and nigerians.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh god, that's what my girls are going to produce? 

Stinkin' stinkin' cute.  I've gone into insulin shock because of the sweetness!


----------



## jessica_1285 (Jan 19, 2013)

It's too much cuteness.... I can't stand it!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 19, 2013)

Aww their cute! I still can't help but laugh about them having no ears though lol!


----------



## bigmike (Jan 19, 2013)

U keep getting more goats and u gonna have to get a bigger place...i thought u were finished about a month ago....U have G.A.S. so bad we're gonna have to do and intervention for u......If i came home with 4 more goats I would be sleeping with them...DW already thinks we have enough goats, it's only 4 plus kid(s) due any time now...I troll CL daily looking for super deals...Been quite a few lately but have been able to control the urges....They are so cute, would love to have one of the blue ones to breed cupcake to next year...Congratulations..


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 19, 2013)

Control??  Whats that!!?    I was done after rocky but the $10 bucklings dont count because I've been planning on getting them for a while.  It wasn't even a spur of the moment thing. If I could find a bred goat or a newly freshened goat I would also have a milker right now too..  I'm selling Honey Bear and the new buck to make room for these kids. I want goats I can teach to pack eventually and Honey's just too small. I took her in, we're well on the way to fattening her up, and she can go live with someone else!

I think the only way I'd be sleeping with the animals is if I brought home a dog. Nothing suprises him at this point and since I know I'm crazy I want to make sure he knows before he actually marries me! Then I'll just be that crazy wife!


----------



## bigmike (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh rebel, they make up the no ears with their mischevious personalty...And us Lamancha folks think they are beautiful....And i have no problems with my lamancha trying to escape, unlike my Nigerians one of which is an escape artist...My lamancha is perfectly content to stay in the goat pen as long as she has food and water..


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 19, 2013)

Exactly one year ago I was reading my goat book, looking at goat breeds telling myself I would NEVER have one of those fugly little earless goats.      Then last feb I got 4 bucklings from the same place, all saanen/saanen mixed. I picked 1 earless (saanen/lamancha) and the rest saanens and saanen/alpine. Well, what do you know.. I LOVED that little earless thing the most! 2 weeks later I bought Squirt and its been love at first lamancha sight ever since. Unfortunately the boys got pneumonia early on and I lost the saanen/lamancha but I'm so happy I changed my mind about them. They are all personality and are the sweetest things.



Now we're in a little bit of a naming hiccup.  Dbf is back with his original names. He named our wether Knuckle Head last year.   I dont even think I can post the names because they're not "family friendly" lol!!  So we're looking for 4 names. Themed or not!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2013)

Matthew, Mark, Luke and John

Uno, Dos, Tres, Quatro 

Presidential theme (pick your favorites):Washington, Jefferson, Lincoln, Grant, Kennedy, Reagan, Clinton, Tyler, Harrison, Ford, Roosevelt, Nixon, Jackson, Quincy, Taylor, Buchanan, Johnson, Garfield, Arthur, Cleveland, McKinley, Taft, Coolidge, Hoover, Truman, Eisenhower, Carter, Bush 

Car makers theme: Ford, Chrysler, Dodge, Jeep, Lincoln, Mercury, Buick, Cadillac, Hummer, Pontiac, Saturn, Nissan, Toyota, Honda, Suzuki, Audi, Bentley

Planets theme: Mercury, Mar, Saturn, Neptune, Uranus, Pluto

Greek gods theme: Apollo, Ares, Hades, Hermes, Poseidon, Zeus


----------



## madcow (Jan 19, 2013)

How about Iny (or Eny?), Meany, Miny and Moe?  I have 3 brothers and my grandmother made each of us a sock monkey made out of the red-heeled socks when we were kids and that's what she named them.  Will never forget their names.  Mine was Meany.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2013)

Ugh... I miss my bottle babies...    


Yours are just too too cute. I'm sorry, it's not allowed. I'm afraid I'll have to confiscate them to save the world.  It's kind of like checking every square inch of that nice full brownie pan to make sure they aren't poisoned.   It could be a toxic level of cute.. They should just live at my house and I'll take the risk for you.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 19, 2013)

Huey, Lewy, Dewy, and Chewy


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 19, 2013)

John, Paul, George, and Ringo


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, I love all the name suggestions! Dbf liked eeny, meany, miny, and moe.. I'm gonna have the hardest time remembering that though. 

Everyone went outside tonight except the black one. He seemed to be a little depressed so he's staying in for a couple days.. I've been calling him Mcgee..  Legs Mcgee actually. Haha its shocking how lengthy they seem compared to Rocky, the nigerian dwarf buckling. Rocky's 7 weeks old and a stocky little guy. I think these ones are actually taller then him, even though he's a little tank and probably weighs more then the 4 combined!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's the little man!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2013)

You need to change your screen name to CRAZY LAMANCHA LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 20, 2013)

I picked the screen name before I even had goats!! hahaha   The goats officially out number the cats now!!        and I have 10 free-loading hens and a rooster.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds like my 11 free loading hens....eating well but no hen fruit..they were laying some but quit the last cold spell....i think i need to come get one of those blue buckling and take him off your hands....you know he's not going to be anything but trouble...i feel i should help you out and keep you from the heartache and stress it will cause you...that is way too much cuteness for one person to have to deal with..


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol you can have one if you can get him to you!  

The darker faced one(with the white speckled butt) has a funny tongue. It comes out the side on his mouth when he nurses. I'm suprised he can actually eat as good as he does. I'll have to get a pic soon! Feeding time is pretty overwhelming though! One on the bottle and the other two on fingers! haha I need to pull them out 1 at a time. Mcgee is fine and going back with the rest of them too.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 20, 2013)

I wish you weren't so darned far away...I would definitely take you up on that....One of them would throw some really pretty babies with Cupcake...Glad they are all doing well..I don't have time to bottle feed..I am gone almost 12 hours a day....I will bottle feed only in an emergency such as a rejected kid, etc...


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's a ton more pics! They're in no particualr order but I can say that I guess I should have cleaned the goaty pebbles off the platform! haha.. 

Mcgee, the black/white one got to join his brothers outside today. He's perfectly fine. I think he just needed some TLC and a couple extra feedings! The rest still dont have names..


----------



## bigmike (Jan 21, 2013)

They are just so very awesomely cute...and so colorful..did i see blue eyes or was that just a trick of the light....really wish u were closer i'd really try to get one from you..but it would be a 3day trip minimum.and that is driving straight through and immediately turning around and starting back...Can't hardly handle those type trips anymore..They hurt at my age and recovery time is a lot longer lol..


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 21, 2013)

*They are SOO So so so soooo cute!!! 


Do you have 5 bottle babies now? Is it taking a lot of time to feed them all?*


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 21, 2013)

bigmike,  Those trips hurt at MY age!!  Just kidding. I wouldn't get a goat that far away... yet. I'm not THAT crazy!


I do have 5 now! The nigerian dwarf is 7 weeks old and is a little pudge!  I keep trying to bump his milk down but with the other kids eating so often he gets extra.   The young ones are still a little slow with the suck and I'm doing everyone one at a time for now. I'm gonna get a few more pritchard nipples and bottles tomorrow and make a little rack that holds 4 bottles. That will cut down feeding time by 3/4's! It takes only about 15 mins to get everyones bellies full right now though. Heating the milk takes longer then actually feeding them cause I do a hot water bath and not the microwave.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 21, 2013)

They are so very stinking CUTE!!!!


----------



## newbiekat (Jan 23, 2013)

CUTE CUTE CUTE!!


----------



## madcow (Jan 23, 2013)

Man, they look like lots of fun!  They are the cutest darn things I've ever seen!  Like the Lamancha goats!  Wonder what a cross between a Lamancha and a pygmy would look like?  LOL!  Just had first 2 babies today and already looking for more!  I'm hopeless!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 23, 2013)

What are your plans for all those boys? They sure are cuties? Why don't you use a microwave to warm the milk?

You can make a lambar bucket that will cut down feeding time ALOT, especially as the darlings get bigger. i LOVE mine and couldn't do bottle babies without it, I don't have time to add more chores at the beginning and end of the day.

http://www.prydelandsranch.com/buildingalambarbucket.htm


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 23, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> Man, they look like lots of fun!  They are the cutest darn things I've ever seen!  Like the Lamancha goats!  Wonder what a cross between a Lamancha and a pygmy would look like?  LOL!  Just had first 2 babies today and already looking for more!  I'm hopeless!


You'd get a mini mancha! The no ears are dominant for a couple out crosses, Might get some elf ears but even pure lamancha does can have elf ears. You have to do lamancha doe to pygmy buck though because its harder for small mama's to deliver half lamancha kids.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 23, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> What are your plans for all those boys? They sure are cuties? Why don't you use a microwave to warm the milk?
> 
> You can make a lambar bucket that will cut down feeding time ALOT, especially as the darlings get bigger. i LOVE mine and couldn't do bottle babies without it, I don't have time to add more chores at the beginning and end of the day.
> 
> http://www.prydelandsranch.com/buildingalambarbucket.htm


Keep one as a buck and the rest pet wethers! Or keep 2 intact if I just cant decide. Breed them to different girls. Odds are they all have the same papa so I dont really want to keep half brothers. I want to pack train them too, even if they never go packing. I'm getting pretty tired of my moody does! lol so I dont mind keeping pet wethers. If anyone absolutely fell in love with one of these guys and had to have him I could probably be talked out of one too.. lol    

I was thinking about doing a bottle rack. I have left over wood from my stanchion and extra bottles and pritchard nipples.
http://farmandfablemusings.blogspot.com/2011/02/get-your-goat.html Kinda like the one here but with the bottles more secure in place. 

I guess the lambar nipples aren't hard to find though.  We talked about doing this but I settled on the other idea. The grey/black/white one would eat until he exploded if I didn't measure the amount out. and he eats so fast he would be stealing from the smaller(younger) boys.

I'm not sure why I dont use the microwave. I was taught not to do it with kitten milk replacer because the hot spots in the milk can kill the good stuff in the milk. Not like pasturizing doesn't do that already..  Plus I use plasic soda bottles and I woldn't microwave the milk in them..   What do people microwave milk in anyways?


----------



## babsbag (Jan 23, 2013)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why I dont use the microwave. I was taught not to do it with kitten milk replacer because the hot spots in the milk can kill the good stuff in the milk. Not like pasturizing doesn't do that already..  Plus I use plasic soda bottles and I woldn't microwave the milk in them..   What do people microwave milk in anyways?


I can get a gallon milk jug in mine if I prop it at an angle against one side and turn off the turn table. I was feeding one baby and supplementing 3 others and going through over a gallon a day before I had them weaned. At the time I knew how many minutes on the microwave and then I dumped it in the lambar bucket so it was well mixed and no hot spots.  I stopped warming the milk at about 4 weeks. I wanted to slow down the feeding frenzy.

I don't have room for any more bucks at my place otherwise I would snag one from you. They are ADORABLE.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 23, 2013)

*I was taught not to microwave any baby milk or replacer as the microwaves can denature the milk proteins... this is just what I've heard from the kitten rescue I used to volunteer for, I don't know if it's actually true or not, but I never microwaved it after that... off to google to do to research! *


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 24, 2013)

I dont microwave milk in plastic. Whether its the milk jug or the soda bottles I'm using.  I microwaved milk in a soda bottle once. It STANK. Something ovbviously happened during the heating process. I didn't feed it to the baby and dumped it. 

They are seriously awesome! lol Except they're going to drink me outta the house!  I'm going through 3 gallons every 2 days..


----------



## Missy (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow what a beautiful bunch!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's some new pics from today. lol Hope you guys aren't tired of the pics yet!  I built a little bottle rack. (I built it for 4 1liter bottles. The other 2 weren't empty when I took the pic! haha)

 The one on the right is like "mmmmaaaaaaaaaa!!!"






Rocky the nigerian dwarf behind the fence. Mad cause mama isn't giving him milk in the morning anymore.  






























The bottle feeder rack.





LOVE my little ones! Except they drink soooo much milk! lol


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 25, 2013)

So very cute! Makes me want one! But I have one ewe that may have bonding issues so.. I don't think I need to go out and find a bottle baby.... just in case


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## bigmike (Jan 25, 2013)

They are so precious ..I wish you didn't live so far away..one of them would make a great match for Cupcake..they would have such pretty babies...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 25, 2013)

Great Pics


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 25, 2013)

*They are so stinkin' cute! I love all the pictures!  My favorite one is the one that's running toward you in the very first picture. It's like black and blue AND white... sooooo cute!!! *


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, one of those boys would love my Millie! 

They are too cute! I wonder if boy Lamanchas are as "interesting and independent" as our girls are!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 25, 2013)

I love the colors on the middle one, in the drinking milk pic.....Darling!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 25, 2013)

He's the craziest and I was thinking about 'selling' him! lol he thinks I'm his personal spring board!! I cant get him to stop jumping on me! 

WhiteMountain, he has a little tan color too! A little in the face and in the grey! 

Southern- I was wondering that also! If they are I'm in for some trouble!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 30, 2013)

I have lots more pics!!  They're all disbudded now. All got their first CD/T also. I saw a few of them munching on dried oak leavs and pine needles this evening too!  Still haven't named the 3..  Mcgee is the black one. Maybe I'll call the tri colored one Marvin (starvin marvin), Basically I think both blue boys need names still..   I want to keep the dark faced boy with the white butt intact!!  and Mcgee too! 

























































Rocky hates the babies!!


----------



## madcow (Jan 30, 2013)

They all look like they're having a great time!  They are so cute!


----------



## Bedste (Jan 30, 2013)

they are so adorable..  Why do they look like they had 4 horns removed on the last picture?

please would you please post a full picture of the bottle holder..  I am expecting 8 kids in March and I need to make some kind of device like this.  THANKS


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 30, 2013)

Its called a figure 8 burn. Its supposed to help minimize scurs in boys. I just learned about it recently on here and decided to try it! 






I'll have to get a better pic of the bottle rack tomorrow. I dont use it every time but it does come in pretty handy. I'd probably try a lambar bucket if I have another group of kids! I need some doelings now!!   Actually I'm in serious need of a bred dairy goat!


----------



## Bedste (Feb 2, 2013)

too bad you are in California...  I need a better look at your bottle rack for sure.


----------

